# [Wet Thumb Forum]-John's 20g Planted Tank



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Well some of you may noticed my tank on plantedtank.net , but since I am new to this community I decided to share my 20g planted tank. Although I had just reset it up due to algae busters last time, it will look nice (I hope) once plants come, thanks to Jason!

Here is the system:
- 20g glass tank
- JBJ Formosa-SS 1x 65watt @ 3.25watts/gallon
- Visa-Therm 100watt submersible heater
- Ehiem 2213 classic canister filter
- DIY C02
- 100% Eco Complete
- Amazon Sword, Anubias Nana Petite!



Here is a picture of what it looks like now, sorry that its not a full screen shot.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

It's the minimalist aquarium movement, and you my friend are responsible for it. I did see this tank at the planted tank, if you moved that sword 2 to 3 inches to the right it would be genius.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Yup, while attaching my anubias nana petite to the driftwood, I ended up placing the amazonsword in the back. I also recieved some water wisteria which is on the right side as well.


----------

